# Bildqualität verbessern



## Sterbehilfe (1. Juli 2005)

Hoi,
Man sieht ja immer wieder in irgendwelchen Filmen, dass die da vollkommen unscharfe "Pixelbrei" Bilder haben, ein kleinen Programm anwerfen und schon sind die Bilder scharf wie eine Salsa   
Ich wollte mal wissen ob das alles nur ein Fake ist oder ob das Wirklich geht.
Photoshop CS, bin aber für andere Programme die das können offen.
MfG


----------



## chritz tosh (1. Juli 2005)

Kannste vergessen, ist 'n Fake.
Du meinst doch die grobpixeligen Bilder aus irgend einer Überwachungskamera oder ähnlichem, denen die Protagonisten sonderbare Details entlocken ("Seht ihr den Ring? Er hat Diamanten ...")?

Einen Zauber-Filter habe ich in Photoshop leider noch nicht entdeckt ... 

Grüße, chritz


----------



## Sterbehilfe (1. Juli 2005)

Mehr sowas wie "Das Bild ist aus 20m entfernung geschossen, aber in einer Stunde wissen wir was da auf diesem kleinem Zettel steht"
Also im Prinzip ein Super-Zoom ohne qualitätsverlust (dauert halt ein bisschen   )


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juli 2005)

Nein es ist mehr oder weniger unmöglich. Da jeder Pixel festgelegt ist wird bei der Vergrößerung um Faktor x nur y neue Pixel dazu gerechnet die die aus den Grenzbereichen ihre Farben entnehmen. Somit wird es immer schwammiger. Zwar gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Bild nachzuschärfen und mit viel Handarbeit somit auch ein etwas kleineres Bild um einen geringen Faktor zu vergößern ... aber so wie man es in Filmen sieht geht es nicht (ausser bei Vektorgrafiken die auch als solche angelegt und geöffnet sind, da diese auf Mathematischen Berechnungen zurückzuführen sind, sprich die Vektoren). Schade eigentlich


----------



## chritz tosh (1. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht solltest Du mal beim BKA anfragen ...


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juli 2005)

Stimmt, die arbeiten mit Photoshop AT (Anti-Terror) ... die wissen was, was wir nicht wissen


----------



## Ellie (1. Juli 2005)

Moin,

es gibt Kameras, die mit enormer Auflösung aufnehmen. Frag jetzt nicht nach Zahlen, lol, aber wo keine Bildinformation drin ist, kann man auch nicht mehr rausholen.

Es kommt also auf die Vorlage an, dann zaubert auch PShop.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juli 2005)

Auch Aufnahmen mit enormer Auflösung kann man dann widerum nicht um ein vielfaches vergößern ohne das diese Negativeffekte auftreten


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Juli 2005)

Zum Beispiel so eine:

http://www.gigapxl.org/gallery.htm


----------



## jjd (1. Juli 2005)

Nein geht nicht.
Photoshop kann im Prinzip nur auf 2 Arten vergrößern:
Bei der einen Methode setzt Photoshop neu Pixel mit Zwischenfarben, das Bild wirkt dann leicht weichgezeichnet (Bicubic).
Bei der anderen werden llediglich die Pixel verdoppelt also aus 1 pixel mit einer Farbe werden 4 Pixel einer Farbe (Nearest Neighbour).
Qualitätslos vergrößern ist also bei Pixelbildern nicht möglich.


----------

